# Amplificador 22w 12voltios



## nandezfox (Dic 30, 2006)

Hola a todos, tenía un proyectito hecho y haber si les gusta

Este amplificador es realmente bueno, ya que necesita tan solo unos cuantos componentes externos, y la potencia que entrega el integrado es de 22w reales en modo puente y sistema estéreo, osea que en un solo integrado tendremos 44 w rms de potencia.

Necesita para funcionar 12 voltios, ideal para instalarlo en el coche ya que muy bien funcionara con la batería del auto.

En el diagrama agregue la fuente, ya que yo hice funcionar con un transformador y lo utilicen para  aumentar la potencia de la pc, pero se pude obviar esa etapa si es el caso de utilizarlo con una batería de 12v.

Como verán la salida es de tipo puenteado, asi que hay que tener mucho cuidado en aislarlos completamente de tierra.

Aquí esta el pcb, aunque aquí tiene un circuito estabilizador de voltaje para el ecualizador que consta de un BA3922 y requiere de 8 voltios.

Bueno espero les guste byeee....


----------



## Apollo (Ene 7, 2007)

Hola nandezfox:

Muchas gracias por la aportación     De hecho estaba buscando precisamente un amp de estas característica, lo probaré y te comunico los resultados.

Saludos


----------



## Eze7782 (Mar 24, 2007)

hola, se que es para audio car pero yo lo use con una fuente de pc de 200w ademas es pueden usar las at que las venden por 10 mangos, tira 12v 5a, hace un par de años que las uso asi y por ahora todo bien.

saludos


----------



## helljacks (Abr 7, 2007)

que tal entonces con este amplificador podre mover en mi auto un 10" ke suene bien no quiero hacer un sonido que despierte al demonio pero si ke se defina el pump del bajo y se escuche bien...


gracias espero tu respuesta salu2


----------



## Gabf (Abr 7, 2007)

Eze7782 dijo:
			
		

> s se pueden usar las at que las venden por 10 mangos, tira 12v 5a, hace un par de años que las uso asi y por ahora todo bien.
> 
> saludos



que son las at ? :S

si lo hago con transformador de cuanto tendria que ser? 

ya que si es 220/12 (V) con la rectificacion no se va a 15v o algo asi? y de cuantos amperes


----------



## Dano (Abr 7, 2007)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> Eze7782 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AT creo que se refiere a las fuentes de alimentación viejas que venían en los pentium2, son las anteriores a las ATX.

BUsca el datasheet que en ese lugar está de seguro el consumo del integrado.

Eso no es un problema grave lo armas para que en AC tire  unos 11V luego de la rectificación tendras unos 15 voltios. Para solucionar le quitas unas vueltas al secundario hasta tener 12 V de CC.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Abr 8, 2007)

Con un transformador de 9v en el secundario alcanza para tener 12vdc


----------



## Estegringo (Abr 13, 2007)

El TDA1554Q labura entre los 6 y los 18 volt, siendo 14,4 V lo típico. Por ende casi cualquier fuente que entregue los 44W en ese rango de tensiones serviría.


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Abr 13, 2007)

saben arme este circuito para el auto y me funciono perfecto la potencia que me estrega es facinante  ahora lo voy a armar con 2 integrados para que asi en tipo puente me queden 88w rms.


sinseramen gracias nandezfox y lo recomiendo un 100%

saludos................. desde el pais vecino..........


----------



## Manonline (May 16, 2007)

Les hago una pregunta medida tonta... como se pone una potencia en modo puente?

gracias jjeje
manoo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2007)

Para: TEO_RAZA el IC TDA 1554 ya trabaja en puente (Segun el esquema de: nandezfox) no se puede volver a conectar en puente.

Para: Manonline Imajinate 2 amplificador iguales.
El primero amplifica en fase (cuando la señal de entrada tiene un positivo, la salida del Amplificador tambien es positiva.
El otro amplificador esta en contraface (cuando la señal de entrada tiene un positivo la salida es negativa).
Si conectas un parlante entre las dos salidas de los amplificador (Vivos) tendras sobre este el doble de tension que con uno solo.
Si estiras un resorte en sentidos opuestos se alargara mas que si lo tiras de uno solo lado.

Observa en la hoja de datos del IC TDA 1554 como la salida se toma de 2 amplificador independientes

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/1/TDA1554.shtml

Espero que se entienda algo


----------



## Ramonchi (Jun 26, 2007)

Hola, yo lo probé y suena muy bien pero cuando aumento el volumen este se distorsiona ¿Qué podrá ser?


----------



## rampa (Jun 26, 2007)

Ramonchi dijo:
			
		

> Hola, yo lo probé y suena muy bien pero cuando aumento el volumen este se distorsiona ¿Qué podrá ser?



Ese TDA no es para nada bueno... la distorsion (THD) es del 10%!!!!! muchisimo.... asi que no esperes mucho de ese TDA con respecto a la distorsion.

Suerte.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 26, 2007)

Gracias, voy a probarlo


----------



## joseee (Nov 30, 2007)

Men me gustaria si puedes hacerme llegar el diagrama de como armaste el circuito para el auto con 2 integrados para saber como hiciste el tipo puente y si realmente da  88w rms.



saludos................. desde venezuela


----------



## add3erly (Dic 2, 2007)

bueno yo hice ese amplificador y le puse 2 bocinas de 100w cuando le aumento el volumen se escucha mal tendré que hacer otro amplificador de mas watts


----------



## Dano (Dic 2, 2007)

El problema es que ese integrado entrega 20watts con una distorción del 10% y eso se le denomina RUIDO, el amplificador debe entregar unos 10watts efectivos.

Saludos


----------



## jorge noboa (Ene 9, 2009)

Gracias 
Voy a armarlo y te digo como me fue


----------



## geistein (Feb 9, 2009)

hola nandesfox un apregunta en la parte donde va el integrado las en el ultimo diagrama de las pistas con los componentes montados me parece que estan todas puenteadas es asi o me equivoco


----------



## belikeme999 (Mar 18, 2009)

sii...iie contestanos esta pregunta x favor.....en la parte de arriba del circuito integrado...todas las terminales van juntas es decir puenteadas..todas?.....cuantos puentes lleva en total el circuito(pregunto para confirmar x el diagrama)


----------



## belikeme999 (Mar 23, 2009)

Queria hacer una pregunta......

de cuantos amperios tiene que ser el transformador....?

y de cuantos amperios tienen que ser los diodos rectificadores?


----------



## saiwor (Mar 23, 2009)

holas colegas....
el amplificador TDA1554Q, requiere un transformador de 3A, diodos de 3A.

Este amplificador lo hice, me resulto grave no te recomiendo que inviertas. Contras como baja potencia(parece de 10W), sale con un chillido o  zumbido, y calienta mucho el TDA.

Mejor te recomendaria que hagas un aplificador con LA4440 es de 20W mono, es mejor que sonido y potencia.

Saludos!


----------



## saiwor (Mar 23, 2009)

hazle una configuracion modo puente...


----------



## chacarock (Abr 28, 2009)

hola, yo tengo un estereo Lexen que me regalaron estaba quenado, lo de siempre el integrado de potencia dije, lo conecte, andaba todo  menos el sonido, tiene este integrado, como tenia dos estereos mas, pero quemados el procesador y tienen el mismo integrado de potencia, pense en reemplazarlos, pero cuando desarmo para extraerlo, me doy con que tenia un monton de pistas cortadasm ademas de algunas ya reparadas con cablesito, se ve de una reparacion anterior, asi que lo de la temperatura, es seguro, lo de la poca potencia... si se podria desir que no es de las mejores, no creo que tire 40w, pero sonaba lindo, este IC lo traian lis philips en los vw y ford, asi que por algo los abran elegido , el tema es que nose si montarle el repuesto al estereo o hacerme el amplificador aparte y utilizarlo por la salida para alplificador del estereo directamente, de cualquier manera podria utilizar el estereo como amplificador tambien pues tiene entrada para cd, bueno ya vere que hago, ya quetengo lo importante el integrado y la fuente(12v-3a) suerte despues comento, saludos


----------



## Luis1342 (May 27, 2009)

Es un buen proyecto para empezar,quiza la calidad de sonido no es increible como las de otros equipos,fué lo primero y hasta ahorita lo unico q he armado,si es lo primero q arman es muy recomendable!


----------



## idem258 (Nov 22, 2011)

Podria utilizar este TDA para alimentar a un SW de 8 Ohm 150 W?


----------



## alfredo5 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola. he armado un amplificador con tda 1554q  en modo puente (estereo),la potencia es buena sobre 8Ω
 pero tengo el inconveniente que se deja de escuchar al cabo de varios minutos, aveces vuelve a sonar nuevamente y demora para escucharse nuevamente por unos segundos.

la fuente es de 12v 5A
tiene buen disipador de calor, aun está al aire libre con un ventilador
no se si deba cambiar algun componente o que debiera hacer. este es el diagrama que utilicé, lo encontré en el foro. agradezco su(s) ayuda(s)


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 10, 2012)

dejo estos esquemas con el tda1519, saludos


----------

